# World-renowned Soprano He Hui



## chewkhd (Jan 12, 2013)

*HUI HE SOPRANO*










In 2003 Chinese soprano Hui He burst onto the international musical scene with her performance of the title role in Puccini's Madama Butterfly at L'Opera de Bordeaux. She has gone on to become not only of one of the most famous interpreters of that role to be heard today, but also one of the most acclaimed interpreters of the titles roles in Aida and Tosca. Her wide repertoire also includes Amelia in Un Ballo in Maschera, Leonora in Il Trovatore. the title role in Manon Lescaut , Liu in Turandot, and many others. Since her break out performance in 2003, she has sung in most of the world's leading theaters such as the Metropolitan Opera,, Vienna State Opera, Teatro alla Scala, Deutsche Operr Berlin, Bavaraian State Opera, as well as becoming a favorite at the Arena di Verona.

Born in China's old imperial capital, Xi'an, today known for its legendary terra cotta army, she completed her musical and vocal studies in China and in September 2000 won the 2nd prize at the International Competition "Placido Domingo .Operalia" in Los Angeles. After the competition, she was invited by Maestro Domingo to sing a concert with him in Shanghai in 2001. In April 2001 Hui He won the First Prize at the Voci Verdiane in Bussetto where she was especially praised by the legendary Turkish soprano, Leyla Gencer. She subsequently made her Italian stage debut in February 2002 as Tosca at the Teatro Regio in Parma. This debut was followed by Alzira in Parma, Aida in Florence, Naples, Rome, Busetto ,Lucca, Piacenza an d Catanzaro, Un Ballo in Maschera in Verona and Bolzano. Following her debut in Bordeau important debuts followed in quick succession. In 2004 Hui He sang Madama Butterfly at the the PucciniFestival in Torre del Lago and at the Vienna VolksOper.

She was also chosen to star in the Italian production of Madama Butterfly which celebrated the centenary of it first performance and which was seen throughout Italy. Hui he debuted at the Vienna State Opera as Lina in Verdi's Stiffelio and at the Arena di Verona as Liu in Turandot. She also returned to Bordeaux as Tosca. In 2006 Hui He made two very important debuts: at the Teatro alla Scala in Milano for Tosca, conducted by Lorin Maazel, and at Opéra-Bastille in Paris in Madama Butterfly. In 2007 she debuted in Munich as Tosca, and it was in this role that she made her New York Philharmonic debut in concert performances under Lorin Maazel in 2009. This was followed by her debut at the Metropolitan Opera in 2010 as Aida. She has returned to the Arena di Verona every season as Aida, Tosca, Madama Butterfly and Liu.
Hui He added Odabella in Attila to her repertoire in Busetto, Leonora in Il Trovatore in Oviedo, Amelia in Un Ballo in Maschera at the Teatro Massimo in Palermo, Maddalena di Coigny in Andrea Chenier at the Teatro Carlo Felice in Genova. She has also often appeared as Manon Lescaut and in 2010 sang her first German role, Ariadne in Strauss's Ariadne auf Naxos in Athens.

During the 2010/2011 season Hui he starred as Aida at the 2011 Maggio Musicale Fiorentino production under Zubin Mehta, in a new production at the Cologne Opera, in Valencia, in Munich, and with the New Israeli Opera at Masada. She made her Chicago Lyric Opera debut in 2012 as Aida and will also return to the Metropolitan Opera in the same role. Future projects also include her debut as La Gioconda in Salerno under Daniel Oren, Madama Butterfly in Copenhagen, Barcelona, and Munich, and La Gioconda at the Deutsche Oper Berlin. She will appear with the Teatro alla Scala in Beijing as Aida in 2013 and sings her first Senta in Der Fliegende Hollaender in Cologne.

Catch He Hui live in Singapore on 15 Feb 2013 as she performs alongside with another 2 renowned Chinese vocalists - Yuan Chenye (Baritone) and Liang Ning (Mezzo-soprano)

Link: http://www.huayifestival.com.sg/2013/splendour.html#.UPGFvuRwqcM


----------

